# Singapore Driving License



## ashu2999 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Do we need to get any letter from Indian embassy which will confirm authenticity of our Indian driving license while getting Indian driving licence converted to Singapore licence.


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, first clear BTT test and then the Traffic Police will instruct you to get an letter from Indian embassy in Singapore, stating that your license is authentic. So you will have to approach Indian embassy, and Indian embassy will approach your respective RTO office to check your license. Then Indian embassy in Singapore will issue an letter stating your license is good to go. You cannot go to Indian embassy directly ( I went there, they told me to go to their partners, that time it was VFS global), I think now it is handled by BLS located at SIM LIM tower (not sim lim square).


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

karthkri said:


> Yes, first clear BTT test and then the Traffic Police will instruct you to get an letter from Indian embassy in Singapore, stating that your license is authentic. So you will have to approach Indian embassy, and Indian embassy will approach your respective RTO office to check your license. Then Indian embassy in Singapore will issue an letter stating your license is good to go. You cannot go to Indian embassy directly ( I went there, they told me to go to their partners, that time it was VFS global), I think now it is handled by BLS located at SIM LIM tower (not sim lim square).


I think it works for anyone driving license from around the world right?
thanks for the advice =d


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

archcherub said:


> I think it works for anyone driving license from around the world right?
> thanks for the advice =d




Yes the only difference would be embassy and their procedures.

I heard nowadays, to get licenses, one have to clear the test and on top of that have to go through the practical classes and clear the driving test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petejoo (Feb 14, 2017)

apparently it used to be enough to have an international driving license and get that converted. But that's from a friend who did that 10+ years ago. Seems the regulation has been changed.


----------



## Shuronda (Apr 12, 2017)

I think that all driver documents are universal and works all over the world!)


----------

